# JOAD Age / Division Calculator for your use



## RSCJOADDAD (Mar 18, 2009)

I have noticed a few questions on here about the new JOAD age divisions. Our club has made a nice simple Excel spreadsheet to help in determining the proper age group for your JOAD. 
Go to rockfordarchery.org under the "JOAD Archery" tab you can click on the JOAD Calculator and then download the Excel file. In the Excel spreadsheet there are pull down entries for current year (2010), birthdate, male/female and bow style. The cells below will give you the age class, distances & target size. Download it and give it a try.

Also on the same JOAD Archery tab there is a "NAA Division Chart" This is a printable chart with the same information. This is the chart that originated from Texas Archery several years ago that has been updated for the 2010 rule change.

Hope this helps everyone, let us know if you like it.
Rockford Wolverine JOAD
Rockford MI


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I didn't play with it much, but it worked out for me. It told me exactly what I already knew was right! 

I do wish it would tell me what distances I would shoot in an Olympic round, though. I am a male, Cadet, compound shooter. Does anybody know the answer, or where I can find it? I have done some looking, and have not come up with much.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Sighting In said:


> I didn't play with it much, but it worked out for me. It told me exactly what I already knew was right!
> 
> I do wish it would tell me what distances I would shoot in an Olympic round, though. I am a male, Cadet, compound shooter. Does anybody know the answer, or where I can find it? I have done some looking, and have not come up with much.


http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/Distances/DistanceSummary.htm

Their web page is not updated to reflect the new age groups, but the distances have not changed. There is a lot of good info on their site.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The best place to start with the rules is in the FITA rule books. The 2010 outdoor season will be under the 2010 FITA rule books. A draft version is pending http://www.archery.org/content.asp?me_id=836&cnt_id=4468
Distance for ORs can be found in rule book 1, 4.5.1.4. page 49

An easy way to search is via the table of contents. Searching via the PDF search function is a nice way to find key words.


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice calculator. Thanks!


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

That spreadsheet is pretty nifty! 
Last night I updated the old (10 years or so) TSAA JOAD age calculator and both the html and printable color acrobat versions of the charts of ages and distances on the TSAA website.
Who do I need to contact in order to get permission to also post a copy of the spreadsheet on the TSAA website for all to see and use? (full credits and attributes, always)


----------



## RSCJOADDAD (Mar 18, 2009)

TexARC said:


> That spreadsheet is pretty nifty!
> Last night I updated the old (10 years or so) TSAA JOAD age calculator and both the html and printable color acrobat versions of the charts of ages and distances on the TSAA website.
> Who do I need to contact in order to get permission to also post a copy of the spreadsheet on the TSAA website for all to see and use? (full credits and attributes, always)



PM Sent with contact info. Glad you liked it.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

posted with credit to the documents and joad.org pages of the TSAA, also the front "new stuff" listings... - also updated the "properties" of the sheet with your website and info. 
thanks, I wish I had that kind of facileness with spreadsheets...


----------



## RSCJOADDAD (Mar 18, 2009)

*Any feedback*

If you have had a chance to use the spreadsheet let us know what you think.


----------



## jburg2 (May 25, 2008)

I was just playing with it very easy to use. I think this will help answer alot of questions.

I was wondering if it would also be possible to add in there what 10 ring the compounds are shooting big or little ten.
Also can you add older ages as our club has adults shooting. I know that is not for JOAD classes but if you could make another section for adults below for distances etc.
Since I am asking could you change current year to a actual Tournament date as some kids B-day may fall on that date and that would change thier class.
Thanks, if I can pull this up on I-Touch when someone asks that would be great.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

That's in my favorites now.

Thanks!!


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

jburg2 said:


> I was just playing with it very easy to use. I think this will help answer alot of questions.
> 
> I was wondering if it would also be possible to add in there what 10 ring the compounds are shooting big or little ten.
> Also can you add older ages as our club has adults shooting. I know that is not for JOAD classes but if you could make another section for adults below for distances etc.
> ...


If I understand what you are asking correctly, the childs' class will change at the beginning of their birth year. This would be why the calculator works like it does. I hope that helps.


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD (Jan 25, 2010)

*What class do I shoot in???*

What class do I shoot in??? My birthday is 07/08/1996...Do I shoot as a cub or a cadet for JOAD???????? TY 4 any help


----------



## RSCJOADDAD (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry been away from AT for a few days. To use the calculator simply enter 2010 in the current year then enter your birth date and year. That will tell you your division. As Scriv mentioned the day of the tournament does not effect the division you are in. Only the year of which your birthday is in and the year of the tournament. You will only change from one division to the next at the beginning of the year, Jan 1.

As for the other suggestion we will do our best. It will take a bit as this is a volunteer thing but when we get it we will update everyone on AT. Thanks for the suggestions.

rockfordarchery.org


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

LIL'RATTLEHEAD said:


> What class do I shoot in??? My birthday is 07/08/1996...Do I shoot as a cub or a cadet for JOAD???????? TY 4 any help


I sent you an email. My calculator was wrong on my spreadsheet. You are still a Cub.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I think there's quite a bit of confusion for those who shoot both NAA and NFAA, because they have different rules. This calculator is great! But if you're looking for suggestions, I'd add an option to calculate your NFAA age group.:shade:


----------

